# P/T Univ. Police Dispatcher: WNEU



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

University Police Dispatcher - Part-Time
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/05/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

University Police Dispatcher - Part-time

The University Police Dispatcher assists in the preservation, protection and peace of the University by maintaining communications and related technical support of the uniformed staff on campus. This position requires the ability to multi-task while performing the following related functions: operate computer systems; answer the telephone and radio systems; dispatch officers; monitor CCTV and fire intrusions alarms. The successful candidate will have the ability to remain professional and work effectively in stressful situations, as well as maintain confidential information appropriately.

Qualifications include excellent customer service, and communication and organizational skills. High school diploma or equivalent is required. A valid driver's license and the ability to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR are also required.

Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,800 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.

To apply to this position please visit Search Jobs - Realize Your Potential: wne

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Western New England University

Online App. Form:
http://employment.wne.edu


----------

